# Oakley



## oakley (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres my little girl. She is now 12 weeks old and a whopping 12lbs. AKC sealed brindle boxer. 

She is currently on TOTW Pacific Stream with oh, about 7-8 raw meals a week. We are considering switching completely to raw. I have to get over the squishy meat and bone crackin first.

Of course I just ordered 40lbs of chicken backs... hehe so umm.. yeah Oaks gunna be eatin a lot of chicken.



































We are in Detroit, MI.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh she is so freaking cute, I can't get enough of her. 
I wish we were neighbors! I bet she and Annie Banannie would be SOOOO cute together. :biggrin:
Annie is *almost* 15 weeks old.


----------

